

IPv7 – Summary of Current Proposals - koo5
http://www.ripe.net/ripe/mail/archives/ripe-org-closed/1993/msg00024.html

======
pc2g4d
I don't understand why they were talking about IPv7 in 1993 when IPv6 wasn't
finalized for another three years.

------
psophis
From 1993. Should be added to the title.

